# should i be spotting?



## clairenphil (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry to keep asking these questions.

I had the egg transfer on 13/03/2010. When should i be spotting if all goes go plan? Does everyone spot? If not, should I expect a period before the test date?


----------



## ladyc78 (Mar 11, 2010)

hi Claire

if u have a period before your test date you are unlikely to be pregnant. Hopefuly you wont get one! Try not to read too much into everyone else's symptoms as everyone is different and everyone feels different and has different symptoms when pregnant. 

just try to relax, take your mind off everything - which is harder to do than it seems - it seems like forever until your test date but you wont know for sure until then really 

hope this helps

ladyc x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Not everyone gets implantation bleed/spotting....it's actually the minority rather than the majority, although quite a few women will experience some form of spotting and/or bleeding during 2ww and early pregnancy.  There are also some women (like myself and a friend of mine) who had full flow normal periods and were still pg.......we are all different after all.

I know it's easier said than done (have done a fair few 2ww's so can empathise completely) but try not to "think" too much about it all.  You should also ignore when your "normal" cycle period should arrive as it's not relevant when you have IVF....you've not had natural cycle or natural ovulation....everything's been controlled by drugs and the EC/ET procedures.  The "earliest" you could expect to see period is 14pEC (like 14dpo) but some may unfortunately bleed before this, some won't bleed at all until they stop taking the progesterone support (such as Cyclogest) as this can delay/hold back period/bleeding.

Hang in there, stay positive and fingers crossed that you won't get any bleeding/spotting and you get a BFP on OTD.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## clairenphil (Mar 14, 2010)

ok, thank you. I am noticing that i have rather tender nipples. They are not normally sensitive at all, but yesterday and today they are so very sensitive if i brush against them. They are painful when this happens. Is this normal??

claire


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

clairenphil said:


> ok, thank you. I am noticing that i have rather tender nipples. They are not normally sensitive at all, but yesterday and today they are so very sensitive if i brush against them. They are painful when this happens. Is this normal??
> 
> claire


Hi again

Yes, tender boobs and sore nips are completely normal (my nips usually get really itchy during 2ww - on natural cycles and when having IVF). The HCG trigger injection is basically the same hormone as released from implanted embryo so can cause pg like symptoms (and can stay in your body for up to 14 days and may cause false +ves if test too early).....and then the progesterone support can also cause pg (and period) like symptoms as it's progesterone that prepares womb lining for possible implantation and then supports early pg until placenta takes over.....so all in all, the drugs can cause so many side effects and symptoms there really is no way of knowing what's going on. Here's just some of the progesterone side effects and symptoms...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems eg frequent peeing
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms

Hun, I would really try not to over analyse every little thing...I do completely understand that it's not easy but you'll drive yourself completely fruit loopy if you read too much into all the aches, pains and twinges. Just think lots of positive thoughts and keep your mind occupied....and visualise those embies snuggling in for the 9 month duration  I've been pg 6 times (4 naturally, 2 through treatment) and never had an inkling !

Following on from "Heaps" post re what happens following a day 3 transfer, you may find this website interesting...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

If you had embryo transfer on Saturday 13 March, what day did you have egg collection ? Did you have single embryo transfer or have 2 embryos put back ?

Good luck
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## clairenphil (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi there, I had single egg transfer andegg colection was on the 11th march. they got 5 folicles but only 1 was a decent size, they said my body had not responded well enough to the treatment. So I had this 1 put back in on the 13th as they said the best incubator it could be in was me.


----------



## clairenphil (Mar 14, 2010)

wow, what a fantastic site you gave me. I have added it into my favs to show the hubbie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

That website's great isn't it 

If you had egg collection (EC) on 11th and then embryo transfer (ET) on 13th then you're currently 6dp2dt (6 days past a 2 day transfer) so your little embryo is 8 days old today....means it should be at the right stage for implanting and hopefully as started to embed and snuggle in 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## clairenphil (Mar 14, 2010)

Should I be spotting around about now?


----------



## clairenphil (Mar 14, 2010)

morning all,

Got the test to do on thursday. Should  be spoting yeet? I have haad nothing. is this a bad sign?

I have 2 clearblue tests,Are these ok?


----------



## ladyc78 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi
try not to worry about whether your spotting or not. Not everyone has spotting so it doesn't mean anything whether u have it or not. 

I think the clear blue tests are ok although I have been told first response are better. Try not to test til ur actual test date. I know this is really hard. My test date is tomoro and today is just killing me. 

Ladyc xx


----------



## clairenphil (Mar 14, 2010)

OK thank you.

You must let me know how you get on.


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Clairenphil, Just to reassure you, on my first bfp, I did get a little bit of spotting in the 2ww, which I assume was implantation. Got a BFP today and no spotting at all this time! So just as everyone is different, so is each try!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

clairenphil said:


> Should I be spotting around about now?





clairenphil said:


> morning all,
> 
> Got the test to do on thursday. Should be spoting yeet? I have haad nothing. is this a bad sign?
> 
> I have 2 clearblue tests,Are these ok?


Hi there

As per my previous reply......not everyone gets implantation bleed or spotting during 2ww.....it's a minority not the majority who do.

Please try not to worry about it whether you have or you haven't had any spotting......try and keep yourself busy and mind occupied otherwise you really will go  trying to analyse every little thing.

Not long to wait until testing on Thursday

Good luck
Natasha


----------

